# pharoh hound/pit?



## Honeyshuman (Oct 30, 2006)

Okay! I am getting so many negative looks and reactions from people around here! People I run into think she is a pitbull. But I think she is more pharoh hound.
What do you think? (not that I am not for pitbulls, it's just that Denver has outlawed pitbulls in the city limits). I have always been against outlawing any breed of dog..it is called owners not being responsible for their dog!
N


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi ! She is gorgeous what ever she is. The fact is, no one will ever know, not without DNA testing. If she were mine, I'd be saying she is a Pharoah- Lab, or an Ibezan-Lab. That would satisfy most people, if there is Lab there that could account for the heavier, broader build, and also would help in your arguement, because of the colour, and it would get them off your back re the pitbulls. Then I'd be sticking to my guns on that story forevermore. And who knows, it could absolutely be true !


----------



## Ibizan (Nov 17, 2006)

Unless Pharoahs are prominent in your area (which isn't too likely) then there's probably none in her. They aren't a very common breed and the breeders that do have them are pretty responsible people.

If you're just going on the ears and color for your reason of thinking she's a Pharaoh..I've seen plenty of Pits that colour, and plenty that had flimsy upright ears that made them look like bats. She doesn't have much on her that could be mistaken for sighthound. But perhaps you could stick to a solid story of "Lab/Terrier". That seems to be a pretty common one.


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes, its not highly likely she has either Pharoah or Ibezan, but using those terms could get people off her back as to the pitbulls at least if its an area where they are banning, or insisting on muzzles, or whatever, that was my thinking. In some areas its tough to own a pit cross nowadays, and the dialogue may well go on all the dog's life.


----------



## Honeyshuman (Oct 30, 2006)

*ok, not pharaoh!*

ok, ok, so you don't think Colorado has pharaoh hounds!  I didn't think so either - but that was what the shelter had labelled her!
So, I have been looking around at different breeds -she really could have some whippet, (I know, I'm reaching!, far removed) but she is just doesn't really have the body of a pit..anyway, I found a picture...could be close..
I know, I'm obsessing! But I would like to be able to give her an 'identity'...
There is a whippet rescue that I found in Colo Springs, which is about an hour south of Denver..and she was at the Buddy Center in Castle Rock..which is about 20 mins from Colo Springs....am I getting warmer?


----------



## NewfCrazy (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't think its out of the realm of possibility that she is part Pharaoh hound. These mixes are labeled as pharaoh hound mixes on petfinder, and some of them look pretty close to her.
http://search.petfinder.com/search/...haraoh+Hound&pet.Animal=Dog&exact=1&preview=1

Of course, it's never easy to tell what breed(s) a mutt is - especially if the parents were both mixes.

I don't blame you for wanting to define a breed, especially if you are living in BSL country!


----------



## Honeyshuman (Oct 30, 2006)

BSL? probably something that should be obvious to me...


----------



## NewfCrazy (Apr 13, 2006)

Breed Specific Legislation


----------



## Honeyshuman (Oct 30, 2006)

ur right! That li'l Versache looks an awful lot like Ginger!


----------



## NewfCrazy (Apr 13, 2006)

I know Pharaoh's aren't a very common breed, but it doesn't mean that she isn't one. I doubt if all those dogs on petfinder are actually identified correctly either, but it could give you a bit for comparison.


----------



## Honeyshuman (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks, you are very helpful to have looked them up. I checked out whippets too...'we've come up with some pretty creative identifications! 
Well, all that makes me feel a bit better...at least we're not the only ones out there claiming to have a pharaoh hound mix!


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

I agree, just because Pharoahs and Ibezans are not common, does not mean she doesn't have any of that in her. Its just less likely, but not impossible. Which is why I think you should just decide what she looks and acts more like, and then just stick to that, the fact is you may never know. Its so hard, with a picture, to say for sure... is that her also with the bunny? In that pic, if that's her also, her head looks much more refined and long than in the other pics, and I feel she has enough leg under her and a refined body enough that she could have some sort of sighthound somewhere. 

There is a little dog three doors down from me, who looks exactly like a long haired daxi. Seriously, only the head is just a tad broader than the usual, but he could pass. Turns out he is a corgi-spaniel cross. The owner knows for sure, she knew both parent dogs. 

Does your girl love to run and run? Does she have a " racy " look to her? She looks a bit heavier than the purebred hounds. That's why you could say sighthound-lab and probably be okay with that. The average person doesn't know a lot about any of the sighthounds anyway. Let 'em prove she isn't.


----------



## Ibizan (Nov 17, 2006)

Referring to the picture of her curled up, in that one, she looks more whippet than anything. (If she is, watch her drive!) Wihppet/Lab looks pretty promising, but as others have said you may never know.


----------



## Honeyshuman (Oct 30, 2006)

the one on the right, with the bunny was the whippet; I just thought she is kinda lookin like that body type as well.
I think she fits (Ginger) in size to both the ph and the w..about 22-25" 
I haven't been out running with her as yet...but she has alot of energy and they tell me, at the DDC, that she is just as happy as can be, running hither and yon with the other dogs..no agression (sp?) in her at all. She looks pretty racey to me, she is so streamlined. 
I've finally managed to get some weight on her, but I'll bet she isn't over 40lbs yet.
I'm sure u r right..about them knowing anything about sight hounds. I will just have to decide on what to call her and get on with it! and get use to the sceptical looks, y'know, with the eyebrow raised ....
)


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Why not invent your own name for her? Heck, the designer dog breeders get away with it ! She could be an American Sighthound Mixtus... or an Ancient Blended Courser... or an Egyptian Mixtus ... I think that would be fun ! I bet some other members could come up with some dandy names to make the questioner's eyes pop out...I can hear them now when you tell them what she is... " ooooooooh, wow ! "


----------



## Honeyshuman (Oct 30, 2006)

LOL! That's Great!!   
We'll have fun trying to come up with something other than "Heinze 57" or mutt!


----------



## Ibizan (Nov 17, 2006)

Copernicus Sighthoundicus Terrier Mixtonomy.
Has a nice long ring to it.


----------



## Honeyshuman (Oct 30, 2006)

hey, I can't even _pronounce _that one! ) CSTM for short!


----------



## NewfCrazy (Apr 13, 2006)

And what do you want to bet that you'd have people say, "Oh yeah, my cousins brothers wife has one of those!" LOL 

I personally like the Ancient Blended Courser.


----------



## Honeyshuman (Oct 30, 2006)

NewfCrazy said:


> And what do you want to bet that you'd have people say, "Oh yeah, my cousins brothers wife has one of those!" LOL
> 
> I personally like the Ancient Blended Courser.


 Hey, yeah, I do too...ABC for short! "-)

just for info, I was reading up on the ph's, she seems to have some of their characterics - she has a thin coat..pink flesh underneath...even tho her nose or eyes are not that of the hound, she has have pink under the dark around her mouth. and she grooms like a cat, whenever she gets 'settled on the couch'!, that's all I can remember off the top of my head. (Since I read that several days ago).
Anyway...
Y'all have a great Thanksgiving, if I don't get back here..
N


----------



## queenofhearts (Mar 4, 2012)

hello, I would like to introduce my boy Marmaduke. When I take him for walks, people have commented that he looks like a Pitbull mix. 
I don't agree with that. So I have been looking around the net too and came across the pic of your girl, and thought how much they look alike. My mother thinks my boy is a Belgian Shepherd mix though mixed with what we are not certain.


----------



## RubyDog (Feb 29, 2012)

Why is that no one would want their dog to be a pit mix? Queen of hearts-- he does look like a pit mix. I've owned A few pure pits and mix breeds and he fits the bill. He also kind of looks like a ridgeback.


----------



## sscott87 (Feb 19, 2012)

Not so much that no one wants their dog to be a pit mix, but that some (such as the OP) live in cities or homes/apartments/etc where having a pit of some sort makes life more difficult. My dog was labeled by the previous owner as Husky/Lab mix, but of all the guesses that people have made over the past 2 months, not one has said Lab. Many can believe the Husky part if I mention it, or they'll suggest Husky/Akita/GSD/etc due to the colors, but many also guess Husky/Pit or even some that go "Oh, what is he? Pit and what?" His previous owner lived in army housing, and they have rules against pits, among others. The OP lives in Denver, where they apparently have banned pits within the city, so it'd be easier if the OP had a halfway decent idea to stick to as to what the dog likely is.


----------



## queenofhearts (Mar 4, 2012)

It's not that I don't want my boy to be a pit mix. I just don't agree with the label in my boy's case as I know his previous owner and her sister. Her sister told me that my boy is definitely not part pitbull, she sent me his puppy pics just today, stating that she watched him as he grew. She also mentioned that her sister's bf used to state that my boy was part pit just to sound "bad ass" for owning one, she said that the young man had admitted he said it just to sound cool. I also have taken my boy to city hall when I had to get him his tags and they told me that in their opinion he is not part pit, that they think he may be ridgeback mix or great dane mix ,they definitely agree that there is Shepherd in him.
I have added a couple more pics that I just took of him moments ago. The only thing that I AM certain of is that he is part Shepherd, other than that it looks like I may have to look into DNA testing him. The main reason I want to know what he is, is that he has bred with my mother's dog(unintentional) and we have 7 puppies to find homes for now.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

I wouldn't say necessarily Pit Bull, but Terrier of some sort with maybe some kind of sight hound like an Italian Greyhound or Whippet.


----------



## Alerondogs (Mar 23, 2011)

Doesn't look at all like a Pharaoh Hound or sighthound to me. Honestly, she looks like a pit bull type mix. The shelter probably labeled her as a Pharaoh Hound because it sounds better than APBt. It's pretty likely the person who labaled her as such has never actually seen a Pharaoh Hound in person. Same with all the other "Pharaoh Hound mixes" on Petfinder. I wouldn't put much value on shelter IDs, most are so far off it's almost comical.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

If you (and whoever else you've spoken to) don't know the breeds in your dog then there is no way to be certain there is "no pit" in the mix. 

A lot of mixes can resemble Pit mixes even if they are not. It also applies to other breeds, they can have qualities of a breed which they are not. I think GSD is possible though I'm not sure, unless the mom was known to be GSD.

In the first pics I think your dog looks very much like a Bull Terrier mix. In the most recent pics, especially the one on the left your dog looks like a Pit Bull. But looks can be deceiving of course. 

Also most Pits a don't have full erect ears so those that do are often mis labeled. 








A Heinzl bred dog










Sire (Oakie x Miss Holladay)









His son when bred to his sister


Though I think that your dog is a mix of a few breeds most likely.


----------



## Alerondogs (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh and definitely don't see any Belgian in there...or GSD. 

FWIW APBT/ASt can have ears that stand up (and varying shades of red are quite common colors in them):

http://beautifulpitbulls.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/blanca-ears.jpg


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

LOVE ALL THE PICS! Especially the red brindle.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

This dog could pass as Charlotte's twin....


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

You have a nice looking dog and I see Pit Bull/Carolina Dog. I don't see Pharoah Hound at all in your dog. 
Carolina Dog: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/caralinadog.htm


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

RCloud said:


> This dog could pass as Charlotte's twin....


Very neat. Charlotte is adorable. 

The dog is CH Mountain Boy. He is brother to the more well known CH Homer.
This is his sister that he was bred too. The ears are different but. . 








Holladay Hannah 

Thier son is CH Spitfire, this is his daughter produced when bred back to his dam Holladay Hannah. 









One thing I love about the breed is the variety. I see some similarities with these dogs and Charlotte. How much does she weigh?


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Very neat. Charlotte is adorable.
> 
> The dog is CH Mountain Boy. He is brother to the more well known CH Homer.
> This is his sister that he was bred too. The ears are different but. .
> ...


Charlotte weighed 35 pounds at her last vet appointment. Here's a few other pictures of her:

























































There's been a lot of personal debate and question about what she truly is. She was found as a street dog by my husband in Nashville, TN a few years back. There's no doubt the primary breed is PB, but there seems to be something else in there too. For a long time it was thought she had some Heeler in there, but now that I know more about them and have had Marlin to do some comparisons, I doubt it. I've been told by a lot of people she looks part boxer, and while I suppose it could be possible, I really don't see it . Whatever she is, it really doesn't matter. She's an awesome dog in every sense of the word and we love her very, very much.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

She is really pretty. I think she does look very pit like for sure. That's about the size I love em. The pics I posted dogs are mostly upper 30s. Most my girls are 30-35lbs.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Spicy1_VV said:


> She is really pretty. I think she does look very pit like for sure. That's about the size I love em. The pics I posted dogs are mostly upper 30s. Most my girls are 30-35lbs.


Do you know what circa those black and white pictures were taken? I'm kind of curious now.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Homer (mountain boys brother) went into Jeep and Jeep was born in 76', so I'm going to guess these pics are from the 70s and 80s.


----------



## barbar (Aug 12, 2013)

hi guys! i m from slovakia /so sorry for my english/ and i found this site because of googling
im really execited
i m also trying to find out what kind of bred is Grimshaw - my dog /i took him from the "house for homeless dogs"/
so im uploading some pictures of Grim:









































































i m so happy, that there r some dogs looking exactly like him!

what i think: there is a part of pitbull or staffordshire terier, maybe shepard and ridgeback
but i also find basenji, here http://gambo.cz/wp2.1cs/wp-content/dsc_9616-mod.jpg

and about his behaviour: he is kind of agressive to some dogs, i guess because he was not socialised in his childhood /i took him when he was 2years old - that was half an year ago/


----------



## whit72 (May 5, 2013)

Honeyshuman said:


> Thanks, you are very helpful to have looked them up. I checked out whippets too...'we've come up with some pretty creative identifications!
> Well, all that makes me feel a bit better...at least we're not the only ones out there claiming to have a pharaoh hound mix!


Pharaoh hounds are a bit more slender. Looks more like a Thai ridgeback to me.


----------



## TRDmom (Mar 3, 2013)

whit72 said:


> Pharaoh hounds are a bit more slender. Looks more like a Thai ridgeback to me.


I highly doubt there is TRD in her. Maybe some kind of lab/jack russell mix??


----------



## dmcbrinn (Aug 21, 2013)

My pharoh hound/pit looks exactly like your's, maybe they're related haha


----------



## barbar (Aug 12, 2013)

dmcbrinn said:


> My pharoh hound/pit looks exactly like your's, maybe they're related haha


can you please upload some pictures of your dog? 
so you know for sure, that your dog is pharaon/pit? do you know her/his parents?


----------

